# Trivia 5/29



## luckytrim (May 29, 2019)

trivia 5/29
DID YOU KNOW...
Conventional wisdom has it that the Rolling Stones chose their  name from the
Bob
Dylan tune, “Like a Rolling Stone”, truth is they took their  name from the
Muddy Waters tune, “Rolling Stone Blues”.


1. The skin is considered the body's largest organ... what is  the Second
largest ?
  a. - Heart
  b. - Liver
  c. - Spleen
  d. - the Right Lung
2. LSD became illegal in the United States in what  year?
  a. – 1964
  b. – 1966
  c. – 1968
  d. - 1970
3. Which game show sparked the 1950's fixing ('Payola')  scandal?
  a. - The $64,000 Question
  b. - Tic-Tac-Dough
  c. - Play Your Hunch
  d. - Twenty-One
4. What company was behind the creation of Java?
5. Strange Words are These ; ANOSMIA
  a. - Difficulty breathing in springtime
  b. - Blood in the Eyeball
  c. - Bony spurs on the heels
  d. - Absence of the sense of smell
6. Who was king of England during the Revolutionary War  ?
7. What's the body of water that lies north of Turkey  ?
8. Chinese metaphysics holds that there are five basic  elements ; what are 
they ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In the 1959 film, "Some Like it Hot", Marilyn Monroe required  a total of 29 
takes for
one scene in which her only line was "Where's the  bourbon?"?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. - c
3. - d
4. Sun Microsystems
5. - d
6. George III
7. the Black sea
8. Fire, Water, Earth, Wood, and Metal

CRAP !!
Worse than that !  She required 59 takes to get that scene  right !


----------

